# c'est / il est + liaison obligatoire ?



## Cilquiestsuens

Bonjour à tous,

Je tiens à préciser qu'avant de poser cette question j'ai consulté un grand nombre de fils relatifs au sujet dans ce forum, fils très instructifs par ailleurs. 

J'ai étudié la plupart des liens proposés par les internautes et ai été consterné par la 'pauvreté' de ces références! Aucune n'est exempte d'erreurs. _*Je n'ai tout simplement trouvé jusqu'à présent aucune référence pouvant faire autorité en la matière*_...

Je m'en suis donc retourné à la référence d'origine, à savoir _Le Bon Usage_ de M. Grevisse & successeurs, en me disant que finalement, rien de mieux n'était disponible sur internet. Le Grevisse, même s'il est incomplet et daté, a le mérite de ne pas énoncer de règles erronées.

Enfin, j'en viens à ma question, le Grevisse, et l'ensemble des autres sources, donnent: *C'est / Il est* (impersonnels) suivis de n'importe quel mot comme devant obligatoirement entraîner la liaison.

Mon point de vue sur le sujet est que cette liaison est datée et n’est plus obligatoire, mais *recommandée*, car la langue parlée actuelle, surtout en discours rapide et informel peut s'en passer :

*C’est intéressant, C’est à voir, Il est impossible de croire que*….

Il est sans doute plus correct d’effectuer la liaison dans les phrases ci-dessus, mais à mon avis, elle n’est pas *obligatoire* comme dans :

*Ils_ont du retard, Ils_y sont arrivés*

Où même la langue parlée rapide ne peut se passer de liaison :

*Y’z ont du r’tard / Y’z y son’ arrivés…*

Pourrais-je demander aux internautes de ce forum leur avis sur le sujet: considèrent-il que dans leur français cette liaison après *il est / c’est* impersonnels est obligatoire ????

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

MM. Grevisse et Goosse ont, comme de juste, raison : la liaison est *T*'obligatoire, c'est *T*'obligatoire de la faire et il est *T*'inconcevable de ne la point faire.

Te paraît-*H*'il audible de l'omettre ? C'est *H*'une incongruité et une faute, àmha ...

Toutefois, si tu penses que ton point de vue prévaut sur celui de grammairiens réputés ... fais ce que voudras !


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand il est question de prononciation, il y a généralement beaucoup plus de liberté que pour la grammaire, ou plutôt devrais-je dire de spécificité selon les pays, les régions, le statut social, etc.

Ainsi donc, je dirais qu'en français soigné la liaison est plus ou moins systématique, mais il est fréquent de ne pas la faire dans la langue courante.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Piotr, 

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous si vous voulez dire: c'est ce que disent les livres de grammaires, cependant, j'avoue avoir déjà entendu les phrases suivantes sans liaisons, d'innombrables fois et n'être pas excessivement choqué :

*la liaison est obligatoire,* 

Ou:

*c'est obligatoire de la faire*

 et

*il est inconcevable de ne la point faire* (belle envolée lyrique, là, le 'la' avant 'point' et non le verbe, cela fleure bon le français 'réel' .... de Montaigne).

Te paraît-*H*'il audible de l'omettre

Ah, là, désolé, là, c'est hors-sujet, je n'ai pas parlé des pronoms personnels inversés, pour lesquels nul n'oserait dire qu'ils sont recommandés et non pas obligatoires! Lisez ce que j'ai écrit avant d'y répondre SVP!

C'est *H*'une incongruité et une faute, àmha ...

Là, peut-être, mais en français parlé vite, la phrase: *c'est un garçon raisonnable* sans liaison ne me choque pas et me paraît du français réel d'aujourd'hui...

Je précise que ma question ne porte pas sur la correction grammaticale, dont je pense connaître la règle tout aussi bien que vous, mais sur la pratique de la langue parlée actuelle... (Et je ne parle pas de la langue des 'zy-va's)

Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Cilquiestsuens said:
			
		

> j'avoue avoir déjà entendu les phrases suivantes sans liaisons, d'innombrables fois et n'être pas excessivement choqué


 
Eh bien j'avoue ne jamais l'avoir entendu prononcé ainsi ... Le fait que je vive au Sud de la France y est peut-être pour quelque chose, mais je n'en suis pas si sûr.



> *il est inconcevable de ne la point faire*


Oui, bon, d'accord, une petite provoc' , mais on trouve ce genre de tournure autant chez San A que chez Montaigne ... !

J'avais bien compris que ta question ne portait pas sur la correction théorique de la prononciation, mais tu avais quand même indiqué « *Je n'ai tout simplement trouvé jusqu'à présent aucune référence pouvant faire autorité en la matière*... » ce qui est, à tout le moins, excessif puisque tu te contredisais aussitôt en citant Grevisse ... 

Je précise néanmoins que, si cette liaison disparaît, je ne considère pas nécessairement cela comme un phénomène de relâchement ou un signe de langue familière, mais plus comme un phénomène d'évolution lié à l'intégration d'accents divers (voir tous les sujets sur la pronociation ou non des T finaux) : en effet, la correction orthographique ou sémantique n'est pas en jeu ici.


----------



## Montaigne

Si "le français réel" est celui de l'affranchissement des règles, il ne s'oppose ni au français dit "soutenu" ni au français dit "soigné" mais au français tout court.
Si la "civilité réelle" consiste à ne dire ni bonjour ni au revoir, elle s'oppose à la civilité tout court.
Et l'orthographe "réelle" n'est pas l'orthographe.
Quant à la distinction entre obligatoire et recommandé, elle suppose une liberté de choix qui n'existe pas car incorrect n'est pas l'équivalent de correct.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce fil nous fait voir de nos propres yeux comment les outils de communication peuvent se dégrader, « nous n'y pouvons rien »…

J'aimerais, si je peux me permettre, revenir à la question de départ :


> Pourrais-je demander aux internautes de ce forum leur avis sur le sujet: considèrent-il que dans leur français cette liaison après *il est / c’est* impersonnels est obligatoire ????


Pour les linguistes qui étudient la liaison, la terminologie choisie ici n'est pas la mieux adaptée. Une liaison peut être obligatoire ou recommandée (ou bien déconseillée, interdite) dans les règles du bon usage, mais dans l'usage « tout court » d'un locuteur donné, on préfère parler de liaisons catégoriques (celles qui sont réalisées presque systématiquement), erratiques (réalisées presque jamais) ou variables (parfois réalisées). Il s'agit ici d'observations objectives, passives, neutres. Dans un deuxième temps, bien entendu, ces observations permettent de constater l'écart qui peut exister entre l'usage réel et l'usage recommandé, et libre à chacun à ce moment-là de s'indigner ou de se résigner.

La liaison après _c'est _/ _il est_ impersonnel est d'une part obligatoire (selon les règles de grammaire et ceux qui les aiment) et d'autre part variable (dans la pratique langagière de beaucoup de francophones). Pour le premier point je pense qu'on n'a plus besoin de preuves, vu les contributions précédentes. Pour le deuxième point, étant donné le premier (et le fait que la langue n'est pas seulement un outil de communication, et pas seulement une source d'émotion et de plaisir, mais aussi une source d'angoisse et un outil d'appréciation sociale), il est généralement inutile de poser la question directement aux locuteurs. En ce qui concerne leur propre prononciation, ils risquent de vous mentir (tout en vous répondant avec la plus grande sincérité). Ce qu'ils disent entendre dans la bouche des autres n'est pas non plus une donnée très fiable. Dès qu'il est question de langage _soigné_, _relâché, dégradé_, _soutenu_, _fautif_, _choquant_, _de banlieusard_… il est clair qu'on sort un peu du cadre de l'observation scientifique détachée.

Les spécialistes de la question, en revanche, ont de plus en plus de données fiables, qu'ils mettent à notre disposition. Sur le site du projet PFC on peut interroger une base d'enregistrements soigneusement transcrits, dont une partie est annotée pour indiquer la réalisation ou non des liaisons. Après _c'est_, on trouve 1068 cas de liaisons potentielles non-réalisées. Comparé à 416 cas de liaisons réalisées. Après _est_ on en trouve 379 non-réalisées et 810 réalisées (mais ces résultats englobent les sujets personnels — il faudra faire le tri). Les deux liaisons sont donc bien variables quand on regarde l'ensemble de la base : on les fait en moyenne une fois sur deux. Après, il se peut que pour un locuteur donné les tendances soient plus marquées, jusqu'à être reclassifiées comme des liaisons catégoriques ou erratiques.

À titre de comparaison, voici les chiffres pour la liaison (à la fois obligatoire et catégorique) après _les_ (tous emplois confondus) : 17 liaisons non-réalisées, contre 1615 réalisées, soit 99% de liaisons réalisées. Pour une liaison erratique, le mot _et_ est assez typique : 42 liaisons non-réalisées contre 0 réalisées.

Cilquiestsuens a donc raison de penser que toutes les liaisons obligatoires n'ont pas le même statut. Pour celles qui sont catégoriques, on se pose rarement des questions : on n'a pas besoin de les enseigner (aux francophones natifs), les cas de non-réalisation sont très rares mais ils ne passent pas inaperçus, parce que l'énoncé produit est souvent difficile à comprendre. Les liaisons obligatoires et variables sont beaucoup plus délicates. Qu'elles soient réalisées ou non, l'énoncé est parfaitement compréhensible, mais selon les cas on peut comprendre et faire comprendre plus que les mots…


----------



## Montaigne

CapnPrep,

Très intéressant. Toutefois je ne vois pas en quoi la variabilité réduirait l'obligation.
Le constat n'est en rien normatif.
Si l'énoncé est compréhensible, il n'en n'est pas correct pour autant.
Merci pour le site PFC.


----------



## itka

Je ne comprends pas bien votre but en poursuivant ce fil. S'agit-il d'une question descriptive ou normative ?

Dans le premier cas, de nombreuses publications, dont on trouve facilement les titres sur internet, traitent des liaisons, des enchaînements et en général des phénomènes de sandhi externes... Nous ne règlerons sûrement pas la question en quelques posts ici.

Dans le deuxième...cela me paraît encore plus inutile. Il est recommandé de faire ces liaisons à un certain niveau de langue (registre soutenu) et nombre de francophones ne les font pas... et alors ? Cette situation est banale... Que voulez-vous prouver ?


----------



## pozzo

J'ai trouvé un lien (STRUCTURES DU FRANÇAIS CONTEMPORAIN) qui a été posté par Jann dans cette discussion :  Phonetics, Pronunciation / Phonétique, Prononciation .

Si vous copiez le suivant :  *1. Liaisons obligatoires et équivalences graphiques  *et le cherchez dans le premier site ci-dessus, vous trouverez qu'une liaison est obligatoire après le verbe être.

Est-ce que c'est vraiment obligatoire?  Mon oreille n'est pas assez développée pour le savoir, mais j'ai l'impression que dans l'exemple _c'était étrange, _la liaison n'est pas nécessaire.  Mais je ne peux pas le savoir, et donc je recours à vous qui saurez mieux que moi.

Merci comme toujours.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je vais répéter ce que j'ai dit plus haut : en français soigné, la liaison est systématique, mais il est fréquent de ne pas la faire dans la langue courante.


----------



## queviva

c'est vrai il faut faire la liaison en français soutenu


----------



## Ala888

pardon moi tout le monde, j'ai juste un question vite

Je ne suis pas locuteur natif de francais et je suis juste curieux si des francophones prononceraient "c'est une"  comme "cette une"

aussi: est-il le mémé chose avec un "t" devant un voyelle ?

comme "C'est à nous" -> "C'es à nous" ou "C'es*t *à nous" ?
je suis censé de prononcer le "T" ?


----------



## Emma59

Bonjour !

"C'est une" et "cette une" ont une légère différence de prononciation : pour "cette", on a la bouche un peu plus ouverte. Pour le "c'est", on se rapproche plus de "é", et pour "cette", on se rapproche plus de "è", mais dans tous les cas, vous ne tomberez jamais sur "cette une" qui est tout à fait improbable 

Pour le "t" devant une voyelle, généralement on le prononce, mais on n'est pas obligé de le faire (donc si vous ne prononcez pas le "t", ce n'est pas une erreur).


----------



## OLN

Note : on ne dit pas qu'on prononce le T, on dit "faire la liaison". 

Il existe dans le forum de nombreux fils sur la question des liaisons obligatoires, d'usage et facultatives.

Pour le son de "est" et la liaison, tu peux écouter des francophones prononcer *C'est (à*) sur ce site : http://www.forvo.com/search/c'est à/


----------



## Fred_C

Emma59 said:


> "C'est une" et "cette une" ont une légère différence de prononciation : pour "cette", on a la bouche un peu plus ouverte. Pour le "c'est", on se rapproche plus de "é", et pour "cette", on se rapproche plus de "è"



Bonjour.
Je ne suis pas du tout d’accord. La prononciation canonique de «c’est une» est exactement la même que «cette une». Les différences que l’on pourra entendre sont purement phonétiques (par opposition à phonémiques), ou idiosyncratiques.
Les phonèmes é et è sont deux phonèmes distincts. On dit soit l’un, soit l’autre. En phonémique, la notion de se rapprocher davantage de l’un que de l’autre n’a pas de sens. Au mieux, ça peut servir à décrire une prononciation relâchée ou hésitante, mais rien qu’il faille conseiller à un étranger.

Je pense que la liaison du T muet dans «c’est un(e)» est une liaison obligatoire. On entend beaucoup de francophones ne pas la faire, mais c’est une faute à mon avis.
(Une faute que moi aussi, je fais souvent.)


----------



## Ruda

Bonjour à tous, j'ai juste une question sur la liaison. Je l'ai cherché sur le web, dans le dictionnaire et dans mes livres, mais aucune source ne mentionne le cas avec lequel j'ai un problème, soit, est-ce qu'il y a la liaison entre "être" et par exemple "anglais".

Je suis ? anglais.
Il est ? italien.
Nous sommes ? américains.

Est-ce qu'on prononce le "z" et le "t" dans ces cas-ci? En faite, je me suis rendu compte que je ne le sais pas après plus de cinq ans d'apprentissage, parce que je dois l'expliquer à quelqu'un d'autre - normalement j'aurais dit d'une façon ou de l'autre, sans trop réfléchir, mais je voudrais bien avoir la réponse aux questions de mon "élève". 

Je vous remercie d'avance et bonne journée à tous!


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que la liaison est facultative, ici.
Je la fais, mais mon oreille ne serait pas choquée par quelqu'un qui ne la ferait pas.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour, 
Pour les phrases suivantes: "Il est italien", "Elle est italienne" ou d'autres phrases analogues, la liaison entre "est" et "italien" est obligatoire, facultative ou par contre interdite?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Maître Capello

La liaison est dans ce cas recommandée dans la langue soignée, mais c'est certainement une liaison facultative.


----------



## iuytr

Il semble que la liaison est considérée comme obligatoire après *il est* impersonnel (comme dans  _il est obligatoire_) mais simplement  généralement recommandée après *il est *si il est une personne ou un objet (comme dans_ il est italien_)


----------



## JClaudeK

Personnellement, j'aurais dit (sans avoir consulté les différentes règles): Pour toute personne qui parle un *langage soigné *(même pas "_soutenu_"),* la liaison va de soi*.


----------



## Roméo31

iuytr said:


> Il semble que la liaison est considérée comme obligatoire après *il est* impersonnel (comme dans  _il est obligatoire_)



Oui , elle est obligatoire dans ce cas, selon l'Académie. _Idem_ avec un présentatif : _C'est(t)à voir !_



> mais simplement  généralement recommandée après *il est *si il est une personne ou un objet (comme dans_ il est italien_)



1° L'Académie précise à ce sujet : "Dans le reste des cas, on peut choisir de faire ou non la liaison* mais celle-ci est plutôt la marque d’un langage soutenu."* (C'est moi qui ai graissé.)
2° Pour ma part, je la fais toujours et tout à fait naturellement dans le type d'énoncés figurant dans le message    n° 1.


----------



## iuytr

C'est ce que je me suis dit aussi  : c'est une liaison que je fais naturellement et puis en y réfléchissant, ce n'est plus si évident par exemple avec _il est albanais_, je ne fais pas la liaison. Comme quoi, les règles de l'académie peuvent sembler un peu trop précises mais ça recouvre des usages. 
Maintenant pour un non francophone, je comprends qu'on puisse s'arracher les cheveux !


----------



## Swatters

Elle est loin d'être obligatoire, à moins d'être en train de lire à voix haute.

Durand & Lyche, "French liaison in the light of corpus data." _Journal of French Language Studies_ 18., 2008 mentionne que dans tout le Corpus _Phonologie du français contemporain_ (une grande enquête linguistique réalisée dans toute la francophonie vers le début des années 2000) la liaison après _est_ est réalisée 1000 fois (tout rond) sur 2248 sites de liaison possible, soit 44%.

De plus, la réalisation de ce genre de liaison est clairement en train de dégringoler en temps réel. Cet article comptabilise les liaisons réalisées après _c'est_ dans un des points d'enquête du PFC, par tranches d'âges. Leurs résultats sont assez clairs : 92% de liaisons pour les plus de 60 ans ; 41% pour les 30-59 ; et 26% chez les moins de 30 ans.


----------



## Maître Capello

iuytr said:


> Il semble que la liaison est considérée comme obligatoire après *il est* impersonnel (comme dans  _il est obligatoire_)





Roméo31 said:


> Oui , elle est obligatoire dans ce cas, selon l'Académie.


Quoi qu'en dise l'Académie, la liaison n'est pas obligatoire même dans ce cas, encore que la disjonction relève d'une langue plus familière.

_Il est illusoire de croire que tout le monde fait la liaison dans cette phrase.
Il est évident que l'Académie n'a jamais écouté parler les jeunes d'aujourd'hui._


----------



## danielc

Dans ces cas avec la liaison du T, je suis de l'avis que les Canadiens le font plus souvent que les autres francophones, sans que cela ne soit perçu comme soigné. Mais nous gardons de vielles habitudes chez nous.


----------



## Roméo31

iuytr a écrit :


> Il semble que la liaison est considérée comme obligatoire après *il est* impersonnel (comme dans _il est obligatoire_)
> Cliquez pour agrandir...



Je lui ai répondu :


> Oui , elle est obligatoire dans ce cas, selon l'Académie.



MC a ensuite écrit notamment :


> Quoi qu'en dise l'Académie, la liaison n'est pas obligatoire même dans ce cas, encore que la disjonction relève d'une langue familière.
> _Il est illusoire de croire que tout le monde fait la liaison dans cette phrase.
> Il est évident que l'Académie n'a jamais écouté parler les jeunes d'aujourd'hui._



*1.* Il importe de  rappeler que l'Académie française n'est pas la seule à indiquer que la liaison est obligatoire après_ c'est_ et _il est_ impersonnel.

_Le Bon usage _(15e éd., § 43) écrit à cet égard :



> *Liaisons généralement considérées comme obligatoires.*
> [...]
> 3°* Après c’est et il est impersonnel* : _C’est_évident, c’est_à voir, il est_impossible, il est_à penser que…_



(C'est moi qui ai graissé, sauf_ obligatoires_.)

*2. *Un usage (tout le monde ne fait pas cette  liaison + des jeunes d'aujourd'hui ne la font pas non plus) dont on n'établit pas, à tout le moins, qu'il est majoritaire (dominant) ne saurait, bien évidemment, pas être normatif.

*3. *Dans le cadre de la discussion à laquelle vous renvoyez, Maître Capello,  vous avez écrit :



> Quand il est question de prononciation, il y a généralement beaucoup plus de liberté que pour la grammaire, ou plutôt devrais-je dire de spécificité selon les pays, les régions, le statut social, etc.
> 
> Ainsi donc je dirais qu'*en français soigné*, la liaison est *obligatoire*. Il est par contre fréquent de ne pas la faire dans la langue courante.


(Ce n'est pas moi qui ai mis le gras.)

Cela n'est pas contradictoire avec ce que vous avez indiqué aujourd'hui (notamment, que la disjonction est familière).

Pour ma part, j'ose recommander de faire la liaison concernée conformément à la position adoptée par la généralité des spécialistes de la langue française et de ne pas encourir la critique de ceux qui estiment que le défaut de liaison, au présent cas, relève de la langue relâchée, non soignée.


----------



## iuytr

Airinargent posait la question : la liaison est-elle obligatoire , facultative ou interdite ?
Cette question ramène à qui ou quel organisme énonce ces règles. L'Académie française me parait une référence , elle n'est sans doute pas la seule , on voit souvent citer Grevisse, peut être d'autres ...? Si les spécialistes ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, c'est qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de règle.
La question de ce qui se fait en pratique dans le langage courant est autre chose. Tout le monde sait bien que les règles ne sont pas toujours suivies (surtout en France ) ou qu'elles sont plus ou moins suivies selon les régions, les époques, l'âge ou le milieu socio-culturel  de la personne.


----------



## Maître Capello

En dépit de toutes les règles que l'on peut trouver, les apprenants du français veulent surtout savoir si une liaison choque ou si au contraire il est plus naturel de la faire.

Ainsi, certaines liaisons sont *obligatoires* dans le sens que tous les francophones natifs les font : _un‿avion_, _des‿amis_…
Certaines sont au contraire *interdites* dans le sens qu'aucun natif ne les fait* : _le train|arrive_, _Comment|es-tu venu ?_, _une cigale et|une fourmi_…
Restent enfin les liaisons *facultatives* qui sont tantôt faites et tantôt non, selon le niveau de langue et autres paramètres socioculturels du locuteur.

Or il se trouve qu'un très grand nombre de francophones ne font pas la liaison après _il est_, que le _il_ soit personnel ou impersonnel. Ce n'est donc pas une liaison obligatoire. Contrairement à la grammaire qui est prescriptive, la prononciation ne peut être que descriptive. (Dans le cas contraire, il faudrait considérer comme incorrecte la prononciation de tous les francophones natifs ne suivant pas la norme parisienne ou toute autre prononciation dite standard.)

* sans parler des pataquès, cuirs, velours et autres liaisons « mal-t-à-propos » qui sont une tout autre question sortant du cadre de ce fil.


----------



## Roméo31

-  Je me demande comment vous savez cela :



> Or il se trouve qu'un très grand nombre de francophones ne font pas la liaison après _il est_, que le _il_ soit personnel ou impersonnel



(C'est  moi qui ai souligné.)


- 





> En dépit de toutes les règles que l'on peut trouver, les apprenants du français veulent surtout savoir si une liaison choque ou si au contraire il est plus naturel de la faire.



Au cas présent, d'après ce que vous avez dit (cf. notamment ci-dessous), il faut qu'ils comprennent qu'il est "plus naturel" de faire la liaison, n'est-ce pas ?



> Ainsi donc je dirais qu'*en français soigné*, la liaison est *obligatoire*. Par contre, rien ne t'empêche de ne pas la faire dans la langue relâchée !  En d'autres termes, l'omission de la liaison est tolérable, mais à éviter autant que possible


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Je me demande comment vous savez cela


C'est seulement ce que je constate en écoutant ce qui se dit autour de moi, à la télévision, à la radio et j'en passe. Cette tendance au refus de la liaison prend d'ailleurs de plus en plus d'ampleur.



> Au cas présent, d'après ce que vous avez dit (cf. notamment ci-dessous), il faut qu'ils comprennent qu'il est "plus naturel" de faire la liaison, n'est-ce pas ?


La liaison est dans ce cas plus naturelle *pour moi*, mais je me garderais bien d'en faire une généralité. Pour d'autres personnes, il est plus naturel de ne pas la faire.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> tendance au refus de la liaison


Pour moi, ce n'est pas tant parce qu'ils  refusent  de faire la liaison mais plutôt parce qu'ils n'ont pas à l'esprit l'orthographe des mots que la liaison est en voie de disparition.
Ce phénomène ne pourra aller qu'en s'amplifiant si à la télé/ radio les speakers et autres invités ne la pratiquent plus.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

On peut faire la liaison entre "est"et "onze" ?
Je regardais une vidéo sur comment dire les heures en français. Les youtubeurs ont prononcé "il est onze heures" (/ilètonzeure/), mais j'ai appris qu'on ne fait pas la liaison avec "onze".


----------



## olivier68

C'est compliqué ;-)
Vous trouverez bien des textes normatifs ou youtubs… qui diffèrent. Mais cette liaison reste, phonétiquement, assez "subtile" à prononcer ou pas. A mon sens, vous avez le choix de la faire ou pas. Si vous ne la faites pas (et donc que vous sous-entendez une pause dans la phrase), vous insistez plus sur l'heure.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est en effet tout à fait possible de faire la liaison entre _est_ et _onze_. Elle est toutefois facultative et on ne la fait généralement pas dans le langage courant.

Voir aussi le fil connexe de onze / d'onze, de un / d'un - élision devant un adjectif numéral ?


----------

